# Best Compatible Cichlid



## Santanu_Changkakati (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are some nice groupings of readily available fishes that will give you a lot of color variety, arenâ€™t likely to crossbreed, and are reasonably compatible:

1) A highly aggressive community (the loss of all but one male of each species and at least some females is likely: avoid this selection unless you are very brave)

Melanochromis auratus: yellow and dark-brown females, and dark-brown and silver-blue males. Or Melanochromis chipokae: black and electric-blue males, whitish and dark-brown females. M. chipokae is one of the predatory species, with M. melanopterus.

Pseudotropheus elongatus: deep blue and black barred males and brownish females. May be confused with Pseudotropheus minutus, a similarly shaped and colored, but smaller and much less aggressive, fish.

Pseudotropheus crabro: a yellow to golden-brown fish with dark brown vertical bars ("bumble bee").

2) A moderately aggressive community (some fish may still be lost):

Labeotropheus trewavasse: an indigo-blue fish with an orange dorsal (although other color morphs also exist).

Red zebras (Pseudotropheus estherae): a yellow-orange to orange-red fish.

Pseudotropheus minutus: deep blue and black barred males and brownish females. Do not confuse with Pseudotropheus elongatus, a similarly elongated and colored fish, but one thatâ€™s larger and much more aggressive.

Melanochromis johannii: black and electric-blue males, pale yellow females.

3) Another moderately aggressive community, (some fish may still be lost):

BB zebra (Pseudotropheus zebra): a stunning "black barred" and blue fish.

Pseudotropheus socolofi: a sky blue fish.

kenyi (Pseudotropheus lombardoi): a fish with blue and silver females, and orange males.

Labeotropheus fuelleborni "OB": an "orange-blotched" fish with an orangish background and black, blue, and white spangles ("calico").

4) A less aggressive community (no losses of fish are expected):

Labidochromis caeruleus: Colors range from spectacular solid yellow, through white, to black bars on a blue background. However, it is likely that these color morphs actually represent separate undescribed species.

Iodotropheus sprengerae: this fish is variable in color (most are quite plain) but nice ones have a yellowish-brown background and mauve sides (and are the only predominantly mauve aquarium fish available).

Cynotilapia afra: a blue and black barred fish with a yellow-orange dorsal fin (although other color morphs also exist).

:thumb:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Santanu_Changkakati said:


> 3) Another moderately aggressive community, (some fish may still be lost):
> 
> BB zebra (Pseudotropheus zebra): a stunning "black barred" and blue fish.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be very wise to mix a _Metriaclima _sp. "Zebra Chilumba" (BB Zebra) with a _Metriclima lombardoi_. These two species are very aggressive and extremely territorial. Female _Metriaclima _sp. "Zebra Chilumba" are similar in appearance to female _M. lombardoi_ and will likely cause some problems.

All of these suggestions are entirely dependent on the size of the tank the fish will be going into. A very large tank would be suggested for any of the more aggressive mixes.

You can also find some detailed species suggestions for various tank sizes in our COOKIE CUTTERS.


----------



## Santanu_Changkakati (Feb 5, 2008)

k :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Santanu_Changkakati (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advise :thumb:


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

I like what your doing here, a new touch on the old cookie cutters, you could also add tank sizes and the numbers of each. Just thoughts.
Mark


----------



## Trupisces08 (Feb 4, 2008)

*I thought all Mbunas get along see what i know, but im still kinda new to the hobby but these fish are beautiful*


----------

